# What is hydroponics



## Justin` (Aug 30, 2006)

what exactly is hydroponics?


----------



## Widow Maker (Aug 30, 2006)

Justin` said:


> what exactly is hydroponics?


Hydroponics just means its grown in water. Usually you have a medium like rockwool or volcanic rocks that have no nutrients to feed the plant. It is just used to stablize the plant in a container. Basically you will have to get a hydroponic fertilizer that has all the nutrients a plant needs to live. There lots of different hydro systems. Some flood your plants a few minutes a day, some drip water on the medium. There are more but those are the most common systems. Airoponics is when you hold the plant ion top of a container by the stem and it has no medium. The roots just dangle in your container. You have a pump that mist the roots all the time. I would say this is advanced hydroponics. Both methods grow faster than soil. For me atleast.


----------



## Justin` (Aug 30, 2006)

oh okay, i see. I have seen some ppl growing there plants in water, i just thought they were a clone or something...

Thanks!


----------



## Jeffery_McDougle (Sep 6, 2006)

well they probably were clones. but u can bud a clone and smoke them


----------



## russruss89 (Mar 5, 2008)

i am new to growing, i am willing to spend the extra money for a hydroponic system or an aerogrower, is this a good idea considering im a beginner? if so is the aerogrower or a hydroponic system better?


----------



## Teh Jacks (Jan 3, 2009)

well how many seeds are you getting, and planting. or are u starting out with clones. if you have 12 plants or so (all female if clones) then i would say plant some in soil as your median, just to get the hang of everything, and if your up two it, then plant two or more using areoponics. it works so well, when givin the proper effort!... 

and BTW hello everyone, im new here, and i love it, its like family!


----------



## Top 44 (Jan 3, 2009)

russruss89 said:


> i am new to growing, i am willing to spend the extra money for a hydroponic system or an aerogrower, is this a good idea considering im a beginner? if so is the aerogrower or a hydroponic system better?


Start out with soil bro, it's much more forgiving. Just my $0.02


----------



## stilltokin (Jan 3, 2009)

Yea I love soil but coco is even better coz its sort of like growing in soil and hydro, i'm so fucking baked


----------



## DaQid (Aug 10, 2009)

new here as well and all of this is very educating thanks for the tips ..


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Aug 10, 2009)

stilltokin said:


> Yea I love soil but coco is even better coz its sort of like growing in soil and hydro, i'm so fucking baked


yes sir! coco is the way to go. it looks like soil, but is fed like hydro. aero is not something you want to start out with.


----------



## buddy4.20 (Nov 26, 2009)

ok so im new to growing and i was just wondering if it was ok to switch a plant that was groing in soil to and hydroponic system... would my plant die or wat would happen i did my research on hydro systems and i was able to make my own out of house hold items... all i need is the growrox.. so wat u guys think shuld i go for the switch?? i wanna know since hydroponics grows faster


----------



## fatman7574 (Nov 27, 2009)

Hydroponics is growng with liquid nutrients with plants being placed in inert growing mediums (hydroton, gravel, rock wool etc). Aeroponics is growing with liquid nutrients with the roots hanging in air. High pressure aero or atomizers in chambers is like aero but using a very small water droplet six ze. this means something like 50 to 75 psi spray or air atomized spray. Instead of spray directly at the plant roots the full chamber containing the roots is filled with droplets/vapor. Most low pressure aero systems have the roots sprayed 24/7. high pressure amd atomized systems only spray 1 or 2 seconds per minute or even less often.

Levels of forgiveness. Soil > inert hydro > aero in tubes > high pressure aero or atomizers in chambers.

Then there are the wanna be's in between like bubbleponics and DWC.


----------



## Yizzle (May 14, 2010)

were to get coco and hydroponics equipment from


----------



## jrinlv (May 14, 2010)

Yizzle said:


> were to get coco and hydroponics equipment from



I am going to assume you are asking a question, as in ?

We I would google hydroponic equipment and look for some good deals. 

Here is my favorite post here
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/237610-best-deals-thread-post-best.html

lot of good deals

Most internet places are cool so don't worry too much...Good luck JR


----------



## Cernunnos (May 20, 2010)

I am currently using hydroponic system and is into the second week. So far so good, however the system was pass down to me with only small cups (about the size of a shot glass) and I am worry that it may not be enough for a mature plant... what would be a good size for the cups for the plants?


----------



## whatsername (Jun 26, 2010)

I have the same question. I just got my "wanna-be-in between" Bubbleponnics system in (lol). I am worried the cup size provided wont be big enough to support my plants in the later stages.


----------



## Lance317 (Aug 8, 2010)

I understand the hydroponic system well but the only thing i dont understand is if you germinate the plant the normal way and transfer it or if there is a different way.


----------



## ironbalance (Sep 20, 2010)

With hydroponics, you don't need to transfer to bigger pots. A 3 inch net basket and a five gallon bucket is enough to support it from seedling to harvest.


----------



## ad12am (May 3, 2012)

i got a dwc system and wondering some of roots are touching water is that ok and they have little yellow dot is that normal pls help dont want to lose them


----------



## Illegal Smile (May 3, 2012)

Don't go out and spend a lot of money on some hyped system. Start with simple dwc and build it yourself. That way you learn how and why it works, and you are in a position of knowledge to expand in whatever direction you decide to go. Don't be influenced by ads.


----------



## Crackerpants (May 17, 2012)

Great answers already...but if you're going to invest in a hydroponics system, especially a DIY, then you might want to do aeroponics...essentially a micro-mist spray on roots suspended in the medium...AIR! (thus the name...not rocket science ). It's more efficient and effective than hydro. 

You'll find people who believe that soil based growing adds additional flavor and alternatives are bland in comparison....but these people haven't TRIED these more effective methods for the most part.

Crackerpants the Clown


----------



## Crackerpants (May 17, 2012)

Crackerpants said:


> Great answers already...but if you're going to invest in a hydroponics system, especially a DIY, then you might want to do aeroponics...essentially a micro-mist spray on roots suspended in the medium...AIR! (thus the name...not rocket science ). It's more efficient and effective than hydro.
> 
> You'll find people who believe that soil based growing adds additional flavor and alternatives are bland in comparison....but these people haven't TRIED these more effective methods for the most part.
> 
> Crackerpants the Clown


Sorry, I neglected to mention that this is for the ambitious, including noobs...but by NO means the simplest method...just incredibly effective.


----------



## dankastank (Jul 3, 2012)

I bought a DWC set up for like 50 bucks online cause i didn't know how or what it was really but someone told me it was the easiest way to grow so I tried it...after i got it I was like this is what I paid 70 bucks for (w/shipping) so I built my own and it was like 20 bucks total for the bucket I made a list of supplies that might help you.

DWC Setup

5 Gallon bucket
http://www.lowes.com/pd_315728-84240-PN0039_0__?productId=3658202&Ntt=5+gallon+bucket&Ns=p_product_price|0&pl=1&currentURL=/pl__0__s?Ntt=5+gallon+bucket&Ns=p_product_price|0&facetInfo=

1/4" tubing
http://www.lowes.com/pd_22269-104-RVEB_0__?productId=3418910&Ntt=+1/4"+tubing&pl=1&currentURL=/pl__0__s?Ntt=+1%2F4%22+tubing&facetInfo=

1/4"ID grommet use 5/16" drillbit
http://www.lowes.com/pd_139353-37672-881253_0__?productId=3013195&Ntt=1/4"id+grommet&pl=1&currentURL=/pl__0__s?Ntt=1%2F4%22id+grommet&facetInfo=

1/2" insert elbow
http://www.lowes.com/pd_22520-322-350705_0__?productId=3455100&Ntt=+1/2"+insert+elbow&pl=1&currentURL=/pl__0__s?Ntt=+1%2F2%22+insert+elbow&facetInfo=

1-1/8"od 5/8"id grommits use 7/8" drill bit
http://www.lowes.com/pd_139360-37672-881257_0__?productId=3013199&Ntt=5/8"id+grommets&pl=1&currentURL=/pl__0__s?Ntt=5%2F8%22id+grommets&facetInfo=

3/4"x5/8"id tubing...black if possible
http://www.lowes.com/ProductDisplay?partNumber=20497-104-SVLK10&langId=-1&storeId=10151&productId=3132317&catalogId=10051&cmRelshp=req&rel=nofollow&cId=PDIO1

Aquarium pump

Air stones

LIGHTING SETUP

Feliz 125W 2700K Mogul Base CFL Lamp
http://www.businesslights.com/feliz-125w-2700k-mogul-base-cfl-lamp.html

Feliz 125W 6500K Mogul Base CFL Lamp
http://www.businesslights.com/feliz-125w-6500k-mogul-base-cfl-lamp.html

Standard E26 base to Mogul E39 base Enlarger Adapter
http://www.lightbulbsurplus.com/index.php?main_page=advanced_search_result&search_in_description=1&keyword=e26+to+e39&x=0&y=0


----------



## actv420 (May 21, 2013)

Silky Shagsalot said:


> yes sir! coco is the way to go. it looks like soil, but is fed like hydro. aero is not something you want to start out with.


 cocoa ?? what kinda cocoa were can i buyif i have my clone in hydro... when would i tyransfer to soil


----------



## Alaric (May 21, 2013)

high WM,

"You have a pump that mist the roots all the time."

Totally unnecessary------MY tandem 3/4 hp pumps are on 15 seconds then off 15 minutes-----two reasons.

1) power conservation (each pump consumes about the same as a 1kw lamp).

2) gives my 1/4 hp chiller ample time to cool the nutes (never snows where I live).

A~~~


----------

